# Disk Repair



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

In the tools disk check.

Windows 8.1 is much faster and simplier than all the previous windows. But it makes me wonder how effective it really is. Is the speed founded or faulty. As in does it skip a lot of important procedures to compensate for speed?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

We don't know.

Very few, if any, of us could possibly have all the previous Windows versions running on identical hardware/settings to make anything like a valid comparison.

Please, stop creating topics based on your last PC-related thought, take some time out to prioritise what is most important to you and get that cleared up before moving to multiple other topics.

Keep it easy for us and yourself, eh.


----------

